# New Piece - Russian Olive Wood "Dad"



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just wanted to share a picture of my father's latest piece. I had gotten a niece piece of Russian Olive wood from my father, and it is still on my lathe as I type. I am putting a finish on this evening. I was speaking to my father and he said that he had just turned part of the root of the same tree he had shared with me. I of course asked him to share a pic of it. Wow, I know why he kept that piece, and shared a piece just off the root with me. Well, I am happy with my piece but he wins... Trying to get him to join the community, he doesn't do much with a computer though. I will pass any good words or criticism on to him. He has been turning for just under three years.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Simply Wow!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

definitely awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea that's very nice. And it looks just like the olive burl I have. 










Just for comparison.


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Yea that's very nice. And it looks just like the olive burl I have.
> 
> Just for comparison.


Dominick that is some great looking burl. I really love the color and grain of the Russian olive wood. Can not wait to see what you do with yours.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cbrown1112 said:


> Dominick that is some great looking burl. I really love the color and grain of the Russian olive wood. Can not wait to see what you do with yours.


Here's a pic with a splash of denatured alcohol. 
They probably will become cocktail tables. I'm not sure yet. Unless I decide to sell them. 



















I dug it up. It was half in the ground.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow that's beautiful wood. I love the look!


----------

